# AVG rootkit removal software found two hidden drivers...



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

but I don't know if they're spywares or not. They are:

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ajwnkr5t.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ay94w7nr.SYS*


Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you have daemon installed in the system? 

AVG Antirootkit normally detects the random named drivers that daemon tools drop.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

oh ok, i do hsve daemon tools. thx


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

its good you checked because you shouldn't delete anything if you not sure about. make a note of this location for future reference.


----------

